# Road to do visa run from Abu Dhabi to Al Ain



## goldisking

Does anyone know what highway and road to take from Abu Dhabi to do visa run in Al Ain? I heard people do visa run at Hilli border. Does anyone know where exactly that is and what road to get to that border? Has anyone here done a visa run at that border? How was your experience? Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## ossie

yep, done the visa run via Hili a quite a few times now, 7 times to be exact.

Follow the road into Al Ain, turn left at roundabout that takes you on the road to Dubai/Hili Fun Park/Hili Archaeological Park, fairly well sign posted and hard to miss. Hili border point is a few kms up the road on the right, again well sign posted.

Once through Hili border, turn left at first roundabout and follow road (about 10kms) until you come to another roundabout, sign says left to Sohar, right to Al Ain. Turn left and follow road to Sohar. Oman border is around 30kms further down the road.

UAE exit cost 30dhs. Oman entry costs 20rials (200dhs), and payable by credit card. Last few times I've done it they wouldn't take cash.

Been an easy process each time I've crossed the border, no problems. Most times only gone for the day, stopped at Sohar for a coffee then returned. Recommend you continue to Muscat for the weekend at least once, it's worth the trip.

Abu Dhabi to Sohar is around a 3hr drive, Muscat is another 2hrs further on. A nice easy drive on good roads.

Go for it, I' sure you'll enjoy it...

Cheers
Os


----------



## goldisking

*Thank you!*



ossie said:


> yep, done the visa run via Hili a quite a few times now, 7 times to be exact.
> 
> Follow the road into Al Ain, turn left at roundabout that takes you on the road to Dubai/Hili Fun Park/Hili Archaeological Park, fairly well sign posted and hard to miss. Hili border point is a few kms up the road on the right, again well sign posted.
> 
> Once through Hili border, turn left at first roundabout and follow road (about 10kms) until you come to another roundabout, sign says left to Sohar, right to Al Ain. Turn left and follow road to Sohar. Oman border is around 30kms further down the road.
> 
> UAE exit cost 30dhs. Oman entry costs 20rials (200dhs), and payable by credit card. Last few times I've done it they wouldn't take cash.
> 
> Been an easy process each time I've crossed the border, no problems. Most times only gone for the day, stopped at Sohar for a coffee then returned. Recommend you continue to Muscat for the weekend at least once, it's worth the trip.
> 
> Abu Dhabi to Sohar is around a 3hr drive, Muscat is another 2hrs further on. A nice easy drive on good roads.
> 
> Go for it, I' sure you'll enjoy it...
> 
> Cheers
> Os


 Thank you very much for your information! This is very awesome!


----------



## goldisking

*Forgot to ask...*



ossie said:


> yep, done the visa run via Hili a quite a few times now, 7 times to be exact.
> 
> Follow the road into Al Ain, turn left at roundabout that takes you on the road to Dubai/Hili Fun Park/Hili Archaeological Park, fairly well sign posted and hard to miss. Hili border point is a few kms up the road on the right, again well sign posted.
> 
> Once through Hili border, turn left at first roundabout and follow road (about 10kms) until you come to another roundabout, sign says left to Sohar, right to Al Ain. Turn left and follow road to Sohar. Oman border is around 30kms further down the road.
> 
> UAE exit cost 30dhs. Oman entry costs 20rials (200dhs), and payable by credit card. Last few times I've done it they wouldn't take cash.
> 
> Been an easy process each time I've crossed the border, no problems. Most times only gone for the day, stopped at Sohar for a coffee then returned. Recommend you continue to Muscat for the weekend at least once, it's worth the trip.
> 
> Abu Dhabi to Sohar is around a 3hr drive, Muscat is another 2hrs further on. A nice easy drive on good roads.
> 
> Go for it, I' sure you'll enjoy it...
> 
> Cheers
> Os



I forgot to ask two questions:

1) Is there any sign to let you know where the Oman border post is once you're driving on the road to Sohar?

2) Can you get an exit stamp right when you get your entry stamp at the Oman border?

Thank you again.


----------



## ossie

goldisking said:


> I forgot to ask two questions:
> 
> 1) Is there any sign to let you know where the Oman border post is once you're driving on the road to Sohar?
> 
> 2) Can you get an exit stamp right when you get your entry stamp at the Oman border?
> 
> Thank you again.


The road takes you right to the Omani border post, you wont miss it...

I've not tried to obtain an an exit stamp with an entry, so I don't know how you'd go trying that. But I have had the same immigration officer stamp my passport for both entry and exit, a few hours apart. 

had the same guy a few times, he says hello to me now......:biggrin1:

There was one time (my second run) when stopping at the police checkpoint, the officer (an Omani) checked my car out (for illegal immigrants), he then asked me for a lift to the police station, about 6-7 kms down the road. I very reluctantly agreed, thinking oh no I'm in trouble now...!!!

He invited me in to the station for lunch, (boy, my heart was pounding when he asked..!!). Again I reluctantly agreed, why not I said to myself, had the whole day to kill...!!!.

I couldn't have met a friendlier guy, we had a great old chin wag for about 2 hrs. He's said he's been downunder and has family there, so we had a bit to talk about......ended up being a good day, I left and headed back to AD. Have stopped by each time I go by hoping to say hello, but have only seen him once since.....he remembered me and was grateful I took the time to stop..

Anyway that was one experience I had.....I reckon go for it, you'll enjoy it...!!!

Cheers
Os


----------



## goldisking

*Cool.*



ossie said:


> The road takes you right to the Omani border post, you wont miss it...
> 
> I've not tried to obtain an an exit stamp with an entry, so I don't know how you'd go trying that. But I have had the same immigration officer stamp my passport for both entry and exit, a few hours apart.
> 
> had the same guy a few times, he says hello to me now......:biggrin1:
> 
> There was one time (my second run) when stopping at the police checkpoint, the officer (an Omani) checked my car out (for illegal immigrants), he then asked me for a lift to the police station, about 6-7 kms down the road. I very reluctantly agreed, thinking oh no I'm in trouble now...!!!
> 
> He invited me in to the station for lunch, (boy, my heart was pounding when he asked..!!). Again I reluctantly agreed, why not I said to myself, had the whole day to kill...!!!.
> 
> I couldn't have met a friendlier guy, we had a great old chin wag for about 2 hrs. He's said he's been downunder and has family there, so we had a bit to talk about......ended up being a good day, I left and headed back to AD. Have stopped by each time I go by hoping to say hello, but have only seen him once since.....he remembered me and was grateful I took the time to stop..
> 
> Anyway that was one experience I had.....I reckon go for it, you'll enjoy it...!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Os


So you can't just have them do the entry and exit stamps at the same office? What did you do mostly? Did you wait in the office and then an exit stamp later in the day or you drove around the Omani border and came back? 

Sounds like the police officer was very nice to you. I'm glad you never have any bad experience doing the visa run. Is it pretty much normal that people do the visa runs there?


----------



## ossie

goldisking said:


> So you can't just have them do the entry and exit stamps at the same office? What did you do mostly? Did you wait in the office and then an exit stamp later in the day or you drove around the Omani border and came back?
> 
> Sounds like the police officer was very nice to you. I'm glad you never have any bad experience doing the visa run. Is it pretty much normal that people do the visa runs there?


Yes, entry and exit is done in the same border post. Personally, I wouldn't push my luck asking to exit then enter at the same time.

Yep, you'll meet many interesting people doing the same thing..!!

Cheers
Os


----------



## goldisking

*I see.*



ossie said:


> Yes, entry and exit is done in the same border post. Personally, I wouldn't push my luck asking to exit then enter at the same time.
> 
> Yep, you'll meet many interesting people doing the same thing..!!
> 
> Cheers
> Os


So you've been doing this visa run for a while then? Did they ask you any questions at both border posts or they just give you stamps and you pay the fee without many questions? Did you have to give them your address in the UAE at any border at all? Thank you for answering my endless questions. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## ossie

goldisking said:


> So you've been doing this visa run for a while then? Did they ask you any questions at both border posts or they just give you stamps and you pay the fee without many questions? Did you have to give them your address in the UAE at any border at all? Thank you for answering my endless questions. Much appreciated!!!


Only question I've been asked is, 'where am i going to.....'

Given that I'll probably see the same guy on my return trip, I figured it's best not to tell him any fibs. They're not silly and know exactly what's going...!!, so why make it any harder for yourself.

Once you've 'visa ran' a few times, you'll see for yourself how many people are in the same boat, so to speak...

I wouldn't worry to much, go and enjoy the drive.

Ciao
Os


----------



## goldisking

*Thank you*



ossie said:


> Only question I've been asked is, 'where am i going to.....'
> 
> Given that I'll probably see the same guy on my return trip, I figured it's best not to tell him any fibs. They're not silly and know exactly what's going...!!, so why make it any harder for yourself.
> 
> Once you've 'visa ran' a few times, you'll see for yourself how many people are in the same boat, so to speak...
> 
> I wouldn't worry to much, go and enjoy the drive.
> 
> Ciao
> Os


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Red_Nosed

ossie said:


> Once through Hili border, turn left at first roundabout and follow road (about 10kms) until you come to another roundabout, sign says left to Sohar, right to Al Ain. Turn left and follow road to Sohar. Oman border is around 30kms further down the road.


Does anyone remember the name of this Omani border site? Is it on the road (northbound) towards Mahdah?

Or is it the road that's labelled 07 on google map (eastbound towards Sohar)?

An additional question about the UAE exit fee (I'm aware it's gone up to AED35/person) - is this applicable for visitors only or also UAE Residents? (I've got a UAE RP and was made to pay AED35/person at the Mezyad border when exiting UAE, and then OMR5/person)


Thanks.


----------



## mgb

goldisking said:


> So you can't just have them do the entry and exit stamps at the same office? What did you do mostly? Did you wait in the office and then an exit stamp later in the day or you drove around the Omani border and came back?
> 
> Sounds like the police officer was very nice to you. I'm glad you never have any bad experience doing the visa run. Is it pretty much normal that people do the visa runs there?


if you are just going to get the visa, then the mezyad border post near bawadi mall is more straightforward.both uae and oman posts are there, about 1km apart.


----------

